# Montgomery Co 2009-2010 deer report



## fountain (Oct 13, 2009)

well, lets hear it!

pretty slow so far for me.  its fixin to git good though!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 14, 2009)

You know theres no deer in montgomery co. better hunt wheeler.


----------



## fountain (Oct 14, 2009)

bull squat--i hunted there for 25 years and not even seen but one or two big deer and i would say we have some of the best land    (well had) in the county--go to montgomery and its like a freakin zoo.  i'll show ya within one month of today.   gonna still hunt wheeler--gotta get my moneys worth!


----------



## fountain (Oct 18, 2009)

know of 1 good one killed and a doe.  i know there was a lot more, but thats all i know for now


----------



## fountain (Oct 25, 2009)

saw a few this weekend.  had one spike come in friday morning behind a doe with yearlings grunting and trying to run them around a little.  sat on acorns in the evening and had one way behind me up the tree row feeding.

got several pics on my phone from others that have killed some good deer.  one huge 8 killed and another 130+8 i know.  i have heard of 2-10's and an 11 killed on land close to the river by the big landowners of the county.  they are starting to move a touch.  need some cooler weather and this coming weekend could be the  time


----------



## fountain (Nov 1, 2009)

its on!  all i need to say


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 1, 2009)

I hunt on a lease at the Braddy Road,Bear Creek Road area near Tarrytown.Opening weekend saw 10 deer.Took 1 doe.One member took a nice 8 pointer.I am going back down Sat. for 5 days.Last year I watched four different bucks chasing  does on Nov. 10th.Fountain,you seeing some action already?


----------



## fountain (Nov 1, 2009)

saw at least 4 different bucks today.  i lost count a 7 deer this afternoon and they were in and out all over the place this afternoon.  one of the 8's i saw was easily 20-21" wide, but lacked tine length.  i think i saw him last year as a 7 pt about 17-18".  he is 4.5 now and one more year and he will be better.  they chased a little and quit.  two spikes were grunting and trying to fight each other when the wide 8 chased a doe by them.  i hope it holds out til at least thursday, then i am off til the the 16th.


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## smoke (Nov 5, 2009)

i hope they are moving sat morning. got a friend thats got about 100 acreas about 3 miles from uvalda. he went up their opening morning and saw couple of good bucks. didnt shoot anything. moon might have them messed up but should be close to the rut. will try to sit till lunch and see what happens.


----------



## fountain (Nov 5, 2009)

i will be on them tomorrow again.  it should be sho nuff kicking in them morning and sat.  those are the coolest days to come.


----------



## smoke (Nov 9, 2009)

anybody heard of a panther on a game camera in soperton lately. got a friend believes its legit.


----------



## fountain (Nov 9, 2009)

i heard something bout something like that in alston.  i think all that mess is crazy!

as far as deer-it seems that we are in a lull right now.  not seeing any bucks except maybe a spike here and there.  seeing a few does, but no bucks.  they must be already locked down.  this thing may be drawing to a close already.


----------



## smoke (Nov 10, 2009)

Sat morning i had a 6 point chasing a doe at about 9:30. That was it. I don't think it has hit yet. We had fresh scrapes everwhere.


----------



## fountain (Nov 10, 2009)

i hope it hasnt, but all the bucks i saw last week have not came back through.  maybe they are somewhere else chacking for does.  i just hope they picked a safe place!  we wont shoot anything unless it is 4.5-5.5+ and going to mount it.


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 12, 2009)

I hunted our lease in Tarrytown Sat.-Tues.No rut yet.Weather was warm with rain Tues.Saw several does but no bucks.Lots of scrapes and rubs.Several other hunters saw lots of does and several small bucks.Not happin'in our neck of Montomery Co.yet.I bet by this weekend it will be on.


----------



## fountain (Nov 12, 2009)

did not go this morning, but plant to this afternoon.  hopefully the chasing and bucks will pick back up the next couple of days like they were the fisrt weekend of the month


----------



## fountain (Nov 12, 2009)

saw 5-6 this afternoon.  one was a VERY good 3.5 yr old.  he had goon tine lenght, about 17" wide and good mass.  body size was that as an average 3.5 yr old.  the patch of hair on the skull plate to the antler bases was bright blonde.  that is the first time i have seen blonde.  the deer i killed yesterday was bright red, but this one was blonde.  i saw some younger bucks and a doe and yearling.

another guy killed a good 3.5 yr old--i think he thought it was older.  hope so anyways


----------



## smoke (Nov 16, 2009)

hunted fri and sat. 10 does no bucks. disappointing.


----------



## fountain (Nov 16, 2009)

smoke said:


> hunted fri and sat. 10 does no bucks. disappointing.



has been that way since the first week of nov.  if the rut aint over--been over i am not surprised.  i am still seeing deer---prety much all bucks at that, but all very yound and very few does.  i am going back this afternoon.  will report back later.


----------



## smoke (Nov 25, 2009)

coming to uvalda fri and sat. maybe this cold snap will get the bucks moving. went hunting with son-in law this past sat morning in lee co on a plantation. at 7:15am he starts rattlin and about 5 minutes later we have 2 bucks checking us out from about 50 yards. med sized 8 and a small 8. we were bow hunting and they never got any closer. they were not together. about 30 min later he rattles again and within 10 minutes we have another nice buck coming in. all 3 came in downwind. none got closer that 50 yards. didn't get a shot but had a great time. he thinks the rut is just starting in lee co. i was thinking about rattling this weekend in uvalda, what do yall think. right or wrong time of the year?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 25, 2009)

It couldnt hurt give it a try just dont get to aggressive


----------



## fountain (Nov 26, 2009)

went in this morning late..not on purpose.  i ran a lot of deer off at a line of oaks that are still dropping good.  on stand i had 7 come by me not counting a doe that i saw a buck chase into the pines behind me.  both bucks i saw were 2.5...a 7 and a tall tined 8.  the 7 pt came in to check out a doe and yearling feeding on acorns.  maybe the 2 i saw last weekend will come back through soon.


----------

